# NREMT TEST, 1yr later...



## Corrado34 (Jul 21, 2011)

I passed the class, and the practical about a year ago. but was mentally checked out from school as I had just finished my university studies a month before. Anyways, I took the practical twice, but could never really focus to study and didnt pass either time. Got pretty discouraged and decided to take a break. Its been a while now and I am ready to focus and get back into it. I was just wondering if I will need to retake the entire class to be eligibile for the written test? I live in washington state as well, don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Corrado34 (Jul 21, 2011)

also, I was unable to find any information to help answer this on the NREMT website. Any information is much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## framer1488 (Aug 4, 2011)

normally after a year and u dont take the written test u gotta do the the  3 months all over again AKA (CLASS)


----------



## tenbee (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, Framer sounds correct. At least that is the policy in FL.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought it was 2 years but your practical results are only good for 1 year. 

Been wrong before though.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 13, 2011)

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_basic_history.asp




> Individuals applying for *EMT-Basic / EMT* certification must meet the following requirements:
> 
> 
> 18 years of age or older.
> ...


----------



## Martyn (Aug 13, 2011)

Any way, good luck


----------

